# Horde - Thrall



## Plusader (6. September 2014)

Hi,

wie du sehen kannst möchte Ich auf *Blackmoore* ein Paar Chars auf der Hordenseite, nach dem ersten von mir aus auch nen Ally hochspielen, da dieser von beiden Seiten gut besucht ist.

Vor dem Hintergrund, dass in WoD wieder mehr OpenPvP gespielt wird, ist dies ein dafür geeigneter Server.

Habe bereits alle WeF Mounts, mache das nur fürs leveln, also falls du Jemanden suchst, der mit dir zuverlässig n Paar Chars hochzockt, meld dich in Skype (Name: Plusader) oder hier bei mir.

MfG
Dando


----------



## cooper96 (11. September 2014)

Ich wäre dabei


----------

